# Cow tail



## Ioana (May 1, 2011)

Another question... Yesterday I bought some cow tail for the little monster. I was very proud of that, of course. It' not something you find every day, and it looked meaty and yummy  . But last evening Tamir ate a few pieces (it was cut into pieces, not to small) and last night he puked. It was something yellow with a few small pieces of bone. What was the problem? Is the bone in the cow tale too hard to digest? 

Anyhow, today I gave him another piece of the tail and he spent an hour with it... I didn't know exactly what he was doing, but when he finished I saw that he ate all the meat and let me the bone. Ok, he is smart. Still hope not smarter than me :biggrin: .


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

Good dog! Max eats the meat and cartilage off and if I don't trade he swallows the little bone in the middle whole. He hasn't had any trouble yet, bone has been completely digested and all but I would rather he not do that. The tail is long and every bone is a little different size, suspect that is part of it.


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

Has he had cow bones before? He may have just eaten too fast. How long after he ate did he puke?


----------



## Ioana (May 1, 2011)

Yes, he had cow bones before and no problems. And he doesn't eat fast. He is a chow, he's admiring the food before eating it :becky: . I don't know how long after that he puked because I didn't hear him that night and I found the puke only in the morning. But I guess it took him some time because he puked so little bone. Doesn't this mean that the rest was already digested?


----------

